# Nylon jacketed ammo



## LONGHAIR (Jul 4, 2013)

I was at my local Cabela's today looking to pick up some ammunition my new S&W SD40 VE. They were fairly well stocked, considering that it is a pretty new store. They had several brands that I had never seen, including some nylon jacketed and some with aluminum cases.
I am a bit leery of aluminum cased ammunition, but what is with the nylon jacket?


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I have tried the aluminum cased, nylon jacketed rounds from Herter's in both 9mm and .380. No problems at all, very good range ammo. The bullet is fully encased in very tough nylon so there is no lead released in the indoor range environment. No noticeable nylon residue in the barrel. Also, nothing in any of the manuals about not using aluminum cases.


----------

